# Finger foods/treats ideas, please!



## Angelicdevil (Jan 3, 2010)

either search this site or google halloween recipes/food...i have come across so many different recipes and most is thanks to the wonderful people on this forum. one we did last year was murdered cupcakes, they are quite easy to make but i found the colouring of the knives and frosting difficult but they were still a big hit. if you google murdered cupcakes it should come up first, its on a craftser forum. good luck


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

nightdancer, upper right corner has a "search" Also, just scroll down the first few pages of the party ideas and recipes page, we have posted lots of recipes this year.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome, thank you! I didn't even see the search option on the forum *kicks self* Hahah


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*
Pumpkin Cupcakes
*( about 18 cupcakes)

Preheat over to 350 F and line cupcake pans with liners

2 C flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 heaping tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground ginger
1.5 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 tsp ground all spice
1 C packed light brown sugar
3/4 C granulated sugar
1 C salted butter
4 large eggs
15 oz pumpkin puree

In a bowl whisk flour, baking soda and powder, ginger, cinnamon, nutmeg, all spice. In another bowl whisk brown and granulated sugar with butter and eggs. Whisk in dry ingredients (be careful not to over mix!) and then add pumkin puree.
Pour batter into prepared cupcake pans and put it in the over for 20-25 minutes, rotating the pan halfway.
*
Dulce De Leche Buttercream*

2 sticks unsalted butter, softened (not melted)
1 tablespoon heavy cream
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 3/4 cups powdered sugar
pinch of salt
1/4 cup of dulce de leche

Cream together softened butter and powdered sugar on low using an electric mixer. Add cream and vanilla and beat on medium speed until smooth and no lumps appear. Scrape down the sides of the bowl. Add the prepared dulce de leche and combine well. 

Tint frosting with wilton color gel - orange (Micheal's). It will create a nice deep orange. Break off pretzel sticks to create stems.....


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a great pumpkin dip out there made with cream cheese and sour cream and pumpkin puree. So good and you serve it with spiced wafer cookies!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Just found this site which looks pretty good:

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-recipes.html


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Lea32R said:


> Just found this site which looks pretty good:
> 
> http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/halloween-party-recipes.html


Wow! That stuff tops the nasty list! Lol


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Fresh Basil and Mozzarella Roll-ups*
2 – 8 oz. Cream Cheese
1 Tablespoon of favorite Hot Wing Sauce
1 Tablespoon Pesto
1/3 Cup grated Parmesan Cheese
4 Green Onions coarsely chopped
1/2 – .4 oz package Ranch Dressing mix
10 large flour tortillas (sun-dried tomato or spinach flavored is awesome)
4 cups loosely packed fresh basil leaves, washed and dried
2 – 8.5 oz jars Julienne Cut Sun Dried Tomatoes
1 lb fresh mozzarella

Place cream cheese, wing sauce, pesto, parmesan, onions and ranch dressing mix in a food processor. Process until well mixed.

With a spatula spread the cream cheese mixture onto each tortilla. Arrange
1/2 cup basil and a few sun-dried tomato pieces on top of cream cheese mixture.

Roll each tortilla tightly and place on a large plate. When all the tortillas are rolled up, cover with plastic wrap and place in the refrigerator for a least 1 hour.

With a sharp knife cut the rolled tortillas into 1/2 inch thick rounds. Serve.


View attachment 14419


*Cranberry Chocolate Nut Pie*
3/4 cup dried cranberries
1/2 cup brandy or orange juice
1 rolled refrigerated unbaked piecrust
1/3 cup butter, melted and cooled
1 1/4 cup sugar
3 eggs
1/8 tsp. salt
1 cup chopped toasted pecans (walnuts, or almonds)
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup of chocolate chips (Milk or semi-sweet)
1/2 teaspoon orange zest

Directions
1. In small bowl combine dried cranberries and brandy (OJ). Cover and chill for at least 1 hour. Drain and reserve 1 tablespoon of the brandy (OJ).

2. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Prepare pastry and line 9-inch pie plate. Bake pie crust for about 10 minutes or until lightly brown. When done, take out of oven and let cool. Turn temp down to 325.

3. In medium bowl whisk together butter, sugar, eggs and salt. Stir in walnuts, flour and chocolate until just combined. Stir in drained cranberries, zest, and 1 tablespoon of the reserved brandy mixture. Spoon into crust-lined pie plate. Cover edges of pie crust with foil. Bake for 55 minutes to about an hour. (NOTE: about 30 minutes into baking lightly cover the whole pie with foil.)


----------

